# Night skink and Eastern striped skink



## hornet (Dec 17, 2010)

Decided to snap a couple more pics to see if i could get anything half decent of the striped skinks, they are so flighty, still yet to get a decent photo. The night skink on the other hand is much more settled and sits still for pics.


----------



## James..94 (Dec 17, 2010)

Very nice mate


----------



## dihsmaj (Dec 17, 2010)

So, a nocturnal skink.
Cool.


----------



## jesskie (Dec 18, 2010)

Lovin your Skinks Hornet!!!!!!!!


----------



## kupper (Dec 18, 2010)

Can't wait be allowed to keep the night skinks


----------



## hornet (Dec 18, 2010)

what, you cant keep night skinks in vic? That sucks, they are a great species, he is my fave animal in my collection


----------



## Revell13 (Jun 3, 2012)

Eastern Striped Skink = Copper-Tailed Skink? 
and do you know anyone who breeds the night skinks in NSW? Im super keen!


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 3, 2012)

Very nice skinks mate!!


----------



## richardsc (Jun 3, 2012)

are they adding night skinks in vic?

nice skinks hornet


----------



## butters (Jun 4, 2012)

No striped skink = Ctenotus robustus


----------



## Revell13 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ahh yeah I see the difference now, the striped skink has a series of dots down the side where my Copper tails only have lines all the way till the tail changes to copper.


----------



## yewherper (Jun 6, 2012)

Night skinks are awesome. Totally wanna get some oneday. Anyone know where to get some in NSW? 
Got any pic's of his enclosure? 
Thanks


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 6, 2012)

> Anyone know where to get some in NSW?


The distribution of night skinks does not extend into NSW...



Oooooh legally, I get ya.


----------



## butters (Jun 6, 2012)

So did you breed the robustus John? Or is that one of the ones you got from Martin? Did you manage to track down any garden skinks yet? I'm still looking with no luck. 

Cheers Andrew


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 6, 2012)

In case you hadn't noticed Butters the threads kinda 2 years old, in case the OP isn't you know, still checking it might wanna PM your question?


----------



## butters (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks, yeah I did realize but I know that John gets on here from time to time.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jun 6, 2012)

butters said:


> So did you breed the robustus John? Or is that one of the ones you got from Martin? Did you manage to track down any garden skinks yet? I'm still looking with no luck.
> 
> Cheers Andrew



no he doesnt breed them or he hasnt found any garden skinks


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 6, 2012)

Sorry, just checking, I know some people don't see dates.


----------



## butters (Jun 6, 2012)

Thats alright Geckphotographer. I bred his originals richoman. Was just wondering if he had gotten them to breed yet, as geckphotographer said its been 2 years.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jun 6, 2012)

yeah i talk to him all the time


----------



## butters (Jun 6, 2012)

I guess you would as he is kinda partial to inverts too.


----------

